# Welche Rutenhalter / Rutenständer für welchen Zweck?



## lindenerspezial (10. April 2014)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal ein neues Thema anstoßen, das vielleicht auch für einige später über die Suchfunktion interessant sein könnte (obwohl ich dazu so nichts gefunden habe).

Und zwar benutze ich seit Ewigkeiten die normalen Rutenhalter mit der "V"-Auflage. Zuerst die fertigen, jetzt die mit Gewinde, in die ich die Teile reinschraube. Aber halt immer die gleiche Form. 

Es gibt ja noch zig andere Formen; z.B. mit sechs Mulden, breite mit Gummiauflage, Rohrartige und was weiß ich...

Welche benutzt ihr für welchen Zweck im Süßwasser? Und was sind Eurer Meinung nach die Vor- und Nachteile?


----------



## Sxchsxn_Xnglxr (10. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Rutenhalter / Rutenständer für welchen Zweck?*

Ich müsste mir eig auch noch eine zulegen.
Würde mich daher an der Stelle auch mal Interessieren.

Bzw wär auch gut zu wissen wo ich eine gute für möglichst wenig Geld bekomme. Nur so die Frage am Rande :g...


----------



## Purist (10. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Rutenhalter / Rutenständer für welchen Zweck?*



lindenerspezial schrieb:


> Es gibt ja noch zig andere Formen; z.B. mit sechs Mulden, breite mit Gummiauflage, Rohrartige und was weiß ich...



Jede Friedfischangelart (Stippen, Schwingspitze, Winkelpicker..) brachte neue hinzu. Beim Raubfischangeln sieht's einfacher aus, Stellfischrutenhalter und das gängige Zeug (Klapprutenhalter, V-Form und deren Abarten bis zum Rod Pod). 



lindenerspezial schrieb:


> Welche benutzt ihr für welchen Zweck im Süßwasser? Und was sind Eurer Meinung nach die Vor- und Nachteile?



Da ich's einfach mag: Astgabel(V)Form (pro Rute 1-2 Stück, je nach Bedingungen und Zielfisch) und solche um die Rute fast Senkrecht zu stellen. Der Zweck der Letztgenannten ist hoffentlich bekannt.


----------



## Michael.S (10. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Rutenhalter / Rutenständer für welchen Zweck?*

Die breiten mit der Gummiauflage benutzen soweit ich weis die Stipper für ihre langen Kopfruten ,die haben dann meist auch noch so Rollen drinnen ,ansonsten ist es egal ,es sollte eine Kerbe drinn sein für die Schnur wenn man mit freier Leine fischt  , ich selber benutze fast immer meine Elektronischen Bißanzeiger egal ob ich mit Pose oder Grundblei angle ,für sehr schwere lange Ruten wie eine Stellrute mus dann schon was anderes her ,da nimmt man dann einen Halter der den Rutengriff fest umschließt um die Rute möglichst weit übers Wasser zu bekommen


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (11. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Rutenhalter / Rutenständer für welchen Zweck?*

Das klassische V kann man im Prinzip für alles nehmen, ist aber halt oft nicht ideal.

Gerade beim Feedern hat eine breitere Anlage z.B. viele Vorteile:
Da man die Rute sehr häufig ablegt, ist wesentlich bequemer wenn man nicht jedes Mal in die kleine Öffnung "einfädeln" muss.

Man kann durch Verschieben der Rute die Krümmung der Spitze anpassen, ohne Schnur auf-oder abspulen zu müssen.

Bei vorsichtigen Bissen ist es möglich, so etwas Spannung rauszunehmen, damit der Fisch weniger Widerstand spürt.

Meine neueste Anschaffung ist eine Methodfeeder-Auflage:
Ist ca. 30cm bereit, moosgummiummantelt (passen mehr ms in ein Wort???|supergri) und hat auf einer Seite ein liegendes U als Abschluß.
Auf der anderen Seite ist nur ein leichter Knick.

Die Rute lege ich etwa in die Mitte, um in beide Richtungen schieben zu können.
Beim Biss kann ich nachgeben, oder gleich zur offenen Seite hin anschlagen.

:mHakt sich der Fisch selbst, bleibt die Rute im U hängen und ich kann mir den Hechtsprung sparen, wenn ein Karpfen oder eine Barbe eingesteigen ist...
Die haben mir nämlich schon oft die Rute von den normalen breiten Ablagen gerissen.


----------



## Trollwut (11. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Rutenhalter / Rutenständer für welchen Zweck?*

Noch nie welche gekauft und trotzdem >20 daheim. Sowas findet man oft beim Angeln 
Für sehr harten Boden hab ich n Dreibein-Rod-Pod, für alles andere nehm ich die Rutenhalter.
Lediglich fürs Wallerangeln hab ich noch extrem massive, kräftige


----------



## olaft64 (11. April 2014)

Habe mir inzwischen ein Rodpod zugelegt, da viel Kiesboden und keine Chance, den gewöhnlichen Halter in den Boden zu bekommen. 4 Ablagen mit 2 elektronischen Bissanzeigern und zwei V-Formen reichen für alle meine Angelarten.

Und für andere Plätze noch vier Y-Ständer und einen Ständer mit aufgeschraubtem elektronischem Bissanzeiger im Auto...

Gruss Olaf


----------



## Saarhunter (18. April 2014)

*AW: Welche Rutenhalter / Rutenständer für welchen Zweck?*

Das kommt auf die Fischei an, wenn es auf Friedfisch geht und man einfach nur eine Ablage für die Rute braucht reicht der Bankstick mit einfachem V-Ausschnitt immer, gehts mit der langen Stippe auf Friedfisch ist ein Abroller natürlich Pflicht wenn es um das Abstecken der Rute geht.

Fischt man auf Karpfen mit 2 Banksticks und hat die Rute nach unten zum Wasser gerichtet würde ich bei den hinteren ablagen solche nehmen die der Rute bzw. dem Gripp etwas halt geben damit die Rute nicht nach vorne schießen kann bei einem plötzlichen Biss. Besonders wenn man den Freilauf etwas weiter zudreht. 

Fischt man im Fluss auf Karpfen und hat die Ruten in sehr hoher Position dann würde ich auf Becherformen greifen, aus den gleichen Gründen wie oben.

Ich habe welche in dieser Art auf meinem Pod und den Sticks, habe ich bisher immer ohne Probleme gefischt -> http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/201024697707?lpid=106&_configDebug=ViewItemDictionary.ENABLE_PAYMENTS_IN_HLP:true&hlpht=true&ops=true&viphx=1 Zudem kann man gerade bei Korkgriffen unschöne druckstellen vermeiden


----------

